# I finally got past my envy and bought a bigger mill



## Dabbler (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been using a B048 at home now for about 15 years.  Whenever I had a job bigger than a gnat I'd go over to one of my friends houses and use their bigger machines:  not because it couldn't do it, mind you, but because I was learning and was looking for advice and, well, it took a long time to build up a supply of bigger cutters.  (they're much more expensive, after all).

I also really lusted after a DRO for my mill;  I've made backlash and  counting mistakes a lot over the years.

Anyhoo - I've been keeping my ear to the ground for a larger mill, and this last weekend I went West  to look at a promising one in my price range: cheap.  It was much better than I expected (but still needed a lot of work) so I bought it! I even managed to *avoid divorce* during the negotiations with my wife...

It will be coming on the truck next week and I am sure stoked!

Here's a pic of the old one and a few pics of the new one, before and after packing for transport:


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 10, 2016)

Congrats, what work still needs to be done to your new mill?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 10, 2016)

First I have to get it down off the pallets - yes I used the plural.  They put the machine on TWO stacked pallets (???).

Also the lead screws (1.25" BTW) are *very dirty* as was the pan in the bottom and the machine in general.  The oiling system needs to be completely cleaned and made functional again.  The Quill power down feed (and its fine feed ) don't work. I'll also be installing a TECO/Westinghouse VFD to run the 3 phase motor.

I never expected it to be perfect, but the ways are great, and it is a square, accurate machine with a DRO:  what's not to like....

In about a month I expect to be making chips with it.

I'll post pics of the progress starting soon...


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey Dabbler, that looks a lot like the Taiwanese mill I bought a couple of years ago. I found that the lead screws measured 1.259" which I thought at the time was 1-1/4" but turned out to be 32mm screws with 5tpi. I wound up making a new y axis lead screw out of 1-1/4" 5tpi left hand thread acme rod I bought at the Bolt House here in Edmonton. Anyway I have already been through the process of replacing/remanufacturing the lead screws. Let me know if you need any help,or information.

I documented some of the process here.

http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/new-member-in-edmonton.120/#post-1261

John


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 11, 2016)

i bought new 32mm X axis lead screw nuts from this vendor on eBay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Milling-Mach...-Nut-X-Axis-/171725720265?hash=item27fba68ac9


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks John!  That is really good information on the lead screws!  I haven't put a mic on them yet, but will as soon as I clean them up.

-- You did a super job of adapting your Y lead screw! --

I'm hoping that my lead screws are just dirty:  The oilers are plugged to the lead screw nuts;  The black coating may be oil/grit residue.  There is no extra play in the lead screws at the moment, so I'm hoping a good clean will be enough to get me going....  Here's hoping!  (I really didn't want to do a complete tear down right away)


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 20, 2016)

The lead screws are 32mm, as predicted!

Getting the machine stabilized on those  rickety pallets was sphincter-puckering at times.  The flat bars were inserted as a safety measure, they're 4"X1/2"X6' long, because you could move the ram 3" sideways with your pinky finger, just with the flex in the pallets....  Now that it is stable, I can go for a vacation...  I'll raise it up on those 4x4x1/4 square tubes and remove the pallets;  then the refitting begins!


----------

